# TTOC great result yesterday.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well What a great day for the TTOC and its members. Yesterday at the Awesome Summer Event TTOC members scooped 3 awards. 2 for 4 of the best cars in the show and 1 for best detailed car. The TTOC was also awarded best owners club stand and all this at an event were no previous winners have come from TTs or the TTOC. . believe me these was a lot of competition esp from the VW golf and the like guys. We didn't actually get a trophy for the best club stand (unlike the individual winners) but we did get 3 cases of beer which was shared by all those with cars on the stand. [smiley=cheers.gif] Good result all round. Well done to all those who attended supported us on the day it made me very proud to be the NW rep and organise the TTOC stand on the day. Thanks also to John H, Paul aka Redscouse and Dani for bringing along the TTOC banners to display and attending. I am sure they helped us and made the club stand stand out. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic result indeed!

Thanks to everyone on the stand who helped towards this, especially to Les for organising 

Nick


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Who won the 3 awards Les?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done to all concerned.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Who won the 3 awards Les?


Bigsyd and Shell for 2 of the top 10 cars and Richard aka R80RRT for best detailed car.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done Les for organising and *BIG* *thanks *to John for spending all evening/night to make some flag stands which, together with the flags, made the club stand stand out. And congratulations to the well deserved winners 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

AS said in the Awesome Open day thread, well done to everybody who turned up for the TTOC ..... was a great day 

I would also like to echo Dani's comment and say a big thanks to John, we wouldnt of have the flags up if he hadnt of made some last minute stands for them...... which could of meant we didnt win the best club stand...... Cheers John  

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> AS said in the Awesome Open day thread, well done to everybody who turned up for the TTOC ..... was a great day
> 
> I would also like to echo Dani's comment and say a big thanks to John, we wouldnt of have the flags up if he hadnt of made some last minute stands for them...... which could of meant we didnt win the best club stand...... Cheers John
> 
> Paul


Yep plus one. Cheers John.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well done everyone wish I could of made it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Wish i could have made it, CONGRATS ALL ROUND!!!!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Stu


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've only just sern your thread Les! Well done indeed for organising and wasn't it a fantastic day? Best one yet I think


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes John a brill day all round and i think all our lot had a good day even without the awards.


John-H said:


> I've only just sern your thread Les! Well done indeed for organising and wasn't it a fantastic day? Best one yet I think


----------

